# Has anyone heard of this strain?



## bonbuck (Aug 28, 2005)

I was talking to a buddy of mine who i got my seeds from .. 
he told me the strain is called Crinkle ....  (i dont know if this is spelled right) .. 

has anyone heard of this strain??


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 29, 2005)

Where did your friend get the seeds from?


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 29, 2005)

He didnt say .. 

he told me that they go for 45 dollars a seed and they are extremely potent .. 

but i have a feeling that he's talking shit .


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonbuck - 

I scoured the net and could find only one reference to a strain called "crinkle".  There's not much info here, except that a couple of other people seem to be acknowledging that there is a rare strain called "crinkle". 

http://boards.cannabis.com/archive/index.php/t-16084.html


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 29, 2005)

Max:


Thank you VERY MUCH for finding that info for me. . 

well thats pretty cool then if im growing such a rare breed . . it must be the same because i am noticing that my plants are VERY short aswell .. its about 2 inches high but has over 18 leaves on it .. (much wider than it is high) .. it also smells like Rhubarb
ill take another picture of it again today and post it .. 


once again . thanks for the research .. really appreciate it .. 

-Mr Anonymous.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 29, 2005)

i just found another reference to "Crinkle" .. here is a picture of a harvested bud from a "Crinkle" plant


----------



## Max (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, anytime.  Nice bud pic.  Looks nice and resinous.


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 6, 2005)

Heres the latest pic i have of my Crinkle Plant . .


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 6, 2005)

it may just be the picture but it has a nice color


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 6, 2005)

ya its Very Nice color . . cant wait till harvest time


----------

